# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية >  كتاب أسس الكيمياء العضوية

## شذى البنفسج

*عنوان:* أسس الكيمياء العضوية 
*عن الكتاب:*

يحتوي هذا الكتاب على 7 أبواب حيث يناقش أهم مبادئ الكيمياء العضوية لطلبة الكليات والمعاهد العليا كما يلي:- 
الباب الأول \ الترابط الكيميائي 
الباب الثاني \ الهيدروكربونات 
الباب الثالث \ الكحولات والفينولات والإيثرات 
الباب الرابع\ الألدهيدات والكيتونات 
الباب الخامس\ الأحماض الكربوكسيلية 
الباب السادس \مشتقات الأحماض الكربوكسيلية 
الباب السابع\ الأمينات 
ويحتوي كل باب غلى شرح مفصل لتسمية كل مجموعة وظيفية وحواصها الفيزيائية والكيميائية وكيفية تحضيرها بلإضافة إلى مجموعة من الأسئلة المحلولة لتساعد على فهم المغلومة وكذلك أسئلة اصافية على كل باب
*تأليف:* وائل غالب محمد و وليد محمد السعيطي 


للتحميل اتبع الرابط

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(21):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يسلموو كتير  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## medo82006

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود وبالتوفيق

----------

